# price help



## lionprincess00 (Nov 20, 2014)

Not selling yet, but looking at labels and packaging for taking the plunge one day in the next yr potentially....and for now wanting to optimize my price break on packaging b and b for self and family. 



So my question.
I'm looking at 
20- 2 oz spritzer bottles, spritzer included 
20-4 oz squeeze top bottles with lids
20-1/5 oz screw top jars with lids (for lip balm) 

With shipping, the 60 come to $36.65
So I realize the size difference makes a financial difference, but for ease...

That's $0.61 a bottle.

Is this a good cost for lotion 4 oz bottles, 2 oz spritzer bottles and super small lip balm disc cans, 60 for 61¢ each?


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2014)

If it includes shipping, then it is not a bad price.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree, if shipping is included that's a pretty good price.


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 21, 2014)

You might want to break down the price per type of bottle though, so you know how much each different one costs you. Unless you plan to buy them in this quantity together from now on. If you figure it the way you did, you don't know how much packaging cost is per different type.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 21, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> You might want to break down the price per type of bottle though, so you know how much each different one costs you. Unless you plan to buy them in this quantity together from now on. If you figure it the way you did, you don't know how much packaging cost is per different type.


Yes this includes shipping...
Ok horse creek.

I did the math, albeit fast.
It would seem the 4 oz costs 1.18 per bottle
The 2 oz 59¢
And the 1/5 oz .06¢ per bottle.
Again, this is shipping included 
The 4 oz looks pricey to me this way....


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well I looked at multiple places. Elements b and b, Midwest bottles, wsp, skg, dollar days, Freud container, bramble berry.

 For 48 4 oz squeeze push top bottles and 48 2 oz spray bottles, the cheapest I found...including shipping, was Midwest bottles. Wsp was 7$ more...BUT they had craft boxes and lip tins and other things I didn't find at Midwest. 
Midwest is cheaper, but wsp seems most convenient and a 2nd place.

Any other places you could recommend for price comparison would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gratia (Dec 23, 2014)

I know this post is a month old but have you tried sks-bottle?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

I've found that SKS Bottle is usually best, but check out the clearance and surplus sections Wholesale Supplies Plus.

Just recently ordered 2500 lip balm tubes from SKS bottle. I use a couple hundred each Christmas for gifts alone, so why re-order every year and pay shipping?


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 23, 2014)

FYI...WSP is doing a clearout sale on Tuesday, 12/30.  The site says that everything is going to be at least 10% off.  I'm going to try to take advantage and buy some staples.  They also do free shipping, which I love.


----------

